
Let us open 100 tabs of pure madness to fool trackers - doener
https://trackthis.link/
======
devttyeu
Previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20283382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20283382)

(Links to the blog post about this - [https://blog.mozilla.org/firefox/hey-
advertisers-track-this/](https://blog.mozilla.org/firefox/hey-advertisers-
track-this/))

------
aasasd
Doubt the effectiveness of doing this one time. I already go on stints looking
for something that's not in my long-standing interests. My browsing history
will correct the aberration afterwards.

IMO, to hide true traffic you'd need to run a constant steam of noise
requests, in which the real visits would be undiscernible. And the noise might
need to be non-uniform, unpredictable and still follow the patterns of normal
traffic, so it can't be filtered out.

~~~
mygo
I propose peer-to-peer networked browsing. Whenever someone _else_ visits a
website, it loads on your browser, with your cookies. Their browser
anonymously and securely sends the URL to your browser. It runs in the
background, loading fully rendered web pages headlessly. And also these URLs
never make it on to your browsing history. In fact you do not ever see the
URLs at all, for the privacy of the network. They exist only for the trackers.

Solved.

~~~
johnday
Seems like a good way to get arrested.

------
farazzz
I get the feeling that trackers are smart enough to detect this kind of
activity

And besides, I imagine most people who care enough to use tools like this have
personalised ads disabled already

~~~
invalidusernam3
Maybe I'm in the minority here, but if I am going to get shown ads I would
rather they are tailored to me instead of being irrelevant.

~~~
Vinnl
That depends on whether they're tailored to show me products I might be
interested in, or misleading information that has been tested to work well to
influence people with my political inclinations.

------
sriku
Are we incentivizing trackers to get more powerful ? This seems to be the
equivalent of antibiotics overdose.

------
curiousigor
For a website that's has an agenda against trackers, you'd think they wouldn't
include google analytics / trackers...

¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
vbsteven
This reminds me of that old emacs email extension that inserts a bunch of
random keywords into every email.

~~~
gerikson
M-x spook.

[https://everything2.com/title/M-x+spook](https://everything2.com/title/M-x+spook)

------
enriquto
Beautiful! But this could run as an invisible background job alongside the ad
blocker.

~~~
tty2300
It already exists, Its called ad nauseam. Its an adblocker that opens every ad
in the background. Google has banned it from the chrome store so that says
something.

------
ComodoHacker
If we want to fight tracking, both users and publishers have to see some
benefit in it. Now publishers want first-party tracking and don't care about
third-party; while users mostly don't care.

------
Causality1
There are browser extensions like Noiszy and AdNauseam that pollute your
history and activity profile on an ongoing basis.

~~~
hjanssen
Which has the side effect of requiring you to input a captcha every time you
quickly want to google anything.

~~~
zaarn
I already have to do that, if you're on Firefox, you get treated like a bot
and have to solve 10+ puzzles on recaptcha, possibly even just ending on a
"network error" screen regardless.

~~~
tty2300
If you enable the resist fingerprinting setting on Firefox every website will
slam you with captchas and random errors.

~~~
zaarn
I don't run with resist fingerprinting, the problem persists even if I am on a
fresh firefox install with no addons and try to log into my google account.

------
samdung
HaHa. This is pure evil. I'm liking it. The 'Anti-Tor' is here.

------
Go_Movie_Mango
Prime Question : Does this fool google reCaptcha V2.0?

------
buboard
This assumes that trackers are accurate

------
ga-vu
This never worked for me.

